# Iomega 1TB Hard Drive Says - Data error (cyclic redundancy check).



## harddrivefail (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if someone can help me.

I have an Iomega 1TB external hard drive that I have filled up with 930GB worth of data. It has worked fine for the 6 months I've had it - then the other day I clumsily knocked it off the table with my elbow. Crucially, the hard drive didn't hit the floor - but it did strain the wires.

I put it back on the table and saw that Windows still recognized it BUT my music (which is all on my hard drive) had stopped playing. So I tried all the basic stuff - restarting the laptop, checking to see if the wires were damaged - seemed fine, except my computer was now reading my hard drive as a Local Disk and wouldn't let me explore it - I'm given the option to format the drive but I don't want to do that because I will lose all the files.

I have had a scan of the forums and tried some of the tips they suggested -
-I checked disk management (which recognizes the drive by it's full name as well as the drive size and the fact it has data on it) - and changed the partition letter but that didn't work. It described the drive as "healthy" but said the data was RAW.
-I attempted a data recovery programme and got the message "data error (cyclic redundancy check).
-I am running a check on testdisk at the moment

If anyone has any advice to give, it would be really appreciated


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Run the Windows "Error Checker" on it with both options enabled, that is, _Automatically fix file system errors_, and _Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors._

The Error Checker is accessed by right-clicking the drive, choose 'properties', click the 'tools' tab, click 'Check Now'. Tick both options, click 'Start'.


----------



## harddrivefail (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.

I followed the steps you gave me and Windows keeps coming it with a message telling me it can't accsess the drive - even though it detects it, says it is working properly etc.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Try a data recovery program and see if it is able to access the data. Get a trial copy of GetDataBack:
GetDataBack Data Recovery - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

The free trial won't allow you to recover any data but will show you if anything is recoverable.

You can also try:
Recuva - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------

